# Lost pet



## liamajhons

Is their any way through which we can find our lost pets easily instead of spreading flyers with the notification of lost pet. Any idea... ???


----------



## Mary Kristiana

You can get back your lost pet by posting your pet detail on social media like Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, Imgur ETC. Also, you can report your pet details on pet rescue websites. They will send an alert in the local area where actually you lost your pet.


----------

